# Hardware cloth



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

So I was putting hardware cloth on the new cage for my rats, and I noticed that it's loose in the middle. Anyone else have this problem? What'd you use to fix it? Has anyones rats ever slipped through the bars and got stuck between the cloth and cage? I'm thinking of using zip ties to tie it down in various parts in the middle so it's not bubbling out. But would the rats maybe chew that?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

the rats probably will chew the zip ties, so double up on them, and use different colours when you do double up, that makes it easier for you to see when one has been chewed.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

zip ties seems to work great

I have zip ties on every cage in my house for both ferrets & rats & not once has a tie been chewed.

If you don't trust using zip ties you can buy a roll of metal wire that is found over where the mounting hardware for hanging heavy mirrors or framed art. Not the braided stuff... there is a solid strand that is 18 or 20 gage (I forget). I have a large roll for doing major cage repair. I use it like thread, just whip-stitch the pieces that pull apart or when I add shelves & such.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

yup like all of the above zip ties are your best bet. 
hope this helps,
skitza
______________________________
 i love my ratties


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, we used zip ties on our cage, but the girls have chewed almost all of them off, over and over again. So I gave up and resorted to using wire instead. I absolutely love it. You can't really see it, and the girls can't chew through it!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I used wire to attach the hardware cloth because I had some chewers. I just added more in the middle so the cloth would be flat and secure and against the cage.. even though I doubted any of my rats would have tried to squeeze through, I remember I did get a bit of grief from someone for opting to put the cloth on the outside of the cage >.<


----------



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

i use zip ties. they work perfectly and mine dont chew. i put the hardware cloth on the outside, i dont see why not. they cant get through, its impossible.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome. I bought some zip ties. I was using wire to sew it on, but it was taking FOREVER! It's such a pain in the butt.

Hopefully it'll go faster with zip ties, and I can get this cage done..


----------

